
Woman who inherited fatal illness to sue doctors in groundbreaking case - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/nov/25/woman-inherited-fatal-illness-sue-doctors-groundbreaking-case-huntingtons
======
DanBC
HN talks about privicy problems of genetic testing from companies like 23andme
(and all the others, I'm not singling out any company here).

This article talks about a tricky medical problem: do doctors tell children
about the genetic diseases their parents have?

